# Calvin in the Capital



## JDKetterman (Sep 9, 2009)

This is a free event happening in Washington D.C. for anyone who is interested in celebrating the birth of John Calvin: 


home

Christ Reformed Church invites you to celebrate the 500th anniversary of John Calvin's birth with "Calvin in the Capital," a free speaker series featuring Rob Norris, Ken Jones, Brian Lee, Glenn Hoburg, Darryl Hart, and W. Robert Godfrey.

Lectures will be held Thursday evenings at 7:00 PM from October 8 to November 12 at 1611 16th Street NW, Washington, DC. For more information visit home.

1611 16th Street NW
Washington, DC, 20009
Phone: 703-861-0460
Thurs: 7:00 pm - 8:30 pm


----------



## JDKetterman (Sep 10, 2009)

Bump..


----------



## E. Thomas Young (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks! This is great news. I love all of those guys, and I only live 2 hours from D.C. I have been listening to the White Horse Inn for 15 years now. I so want to meet Ken Jones. I already know Michael Horton, and I value his friendship.


----------



## JDKetterman (Sep 11, 2009)

E. Thomas Young said:


> Thanks! This is great news. I love all of those guys, and I only live 2 hours from D.C. I have been listening to the White Horse Inn for 15 years now. I so want to meet Ken Jones. I already know Michael Horton, and I value his friendship.



Brian Lee is pretty good friends with Michael Horton also. It looks like a pretty exciting event. I'm looking forward to hearing Daryl Hart speaking about Calvin and American Calvinism. If you haven't heard Robert Godfrey, he is also great to listen to. I heard him give a broad introduction to the Reformation.


----------



## JDKetterman (Oct 7, 2009)

The first session is suppose to be tomorrow with Robert Norris. Who's coming tomorrow?


----------

